# quantum badgeless grill options



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

what have people done for this?

I have personally found that certain nissan HB pickup grills work perfectly if they are trimmed and mounted, looks almost stock. its a flatter grill, but it still works pretty well in the space

here is the HB grill and the stock quantum grill, all that needed to be done is to cut one slat off the top, and cut the sides in, then trim some in the center










and viola- Gluing up tabs so I can bolt it in.


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

looks pretty good with that hard body grill in there. :thumbup:


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

I like the logo.

It's the only that keeps all the idiots from calling it a subaru.


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

4doorhoor said:


> I like the logo.
> 
> It's the only that keeps all the idiots from calling it a subaru.


lol, yeah, I can see how that would happen.

Thinking of placing a "Volkswagen" emblem off center


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

4doorhoor said:


> I like the logo.
> 
> It's the only that keeps all the idiots from calling it a subaru.


everyone calls mine a datsun for some reason. 

I like the grill alot, looks clean. I just found out ine is broken, so I will be doing something like this soon.
Great idea:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

phantom billet grille??? wonder how close something like this would fit? the grill that is
http://www.twistedimages.com/BLOG/hardbody01.jpg


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

gravityjunkie said:


> phantom billet grille??? wonder how close something like this would fit? the grill that is
> http://www.twistedimages.com/BLOG/hardbody01.jpg


ew


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

4doorhoor said:


> ew


yeah, pretty getto... it seamed like a good idea at first, but then I looked at it again and wished I did not post it


----------



## tinworm (Oct 2, 2011)

gravityjunkie said:


> phantom billet grille??? wonder how close something like this would fit? the grill that is
> http://www.twistedimages.com/BLOG/hardbody01.jpg


cut down, the billet might look good if you have a lot of chrome on your quantum! Its certainly wide enough to do the head lights too, but im not sure this look would really work on a quantum

I used to own several HB trucks, they are the ghetto low riders wet dream with the torsion bar front suspension. This truck in the pics is obviously far more complex as far as how they lowered it, but the standard trick is to loosen the torsion bars and drop the truck down onto its rubber suspension stoppers. Takes about 1 minute per side

My second HB was a lowrider save, fortunately, I was able to crank the front torsion bars back up to the correct ride height, but I had to replace the rear leaf springs that some jackass had torched into a question mark.  

Can never understand the attraction of lowering in such a way as to make a vehicle totally useless for all purposes. The 2nd HB truck was completely undriveable lowered onto its bumpstops. Was like trying to get the groceries in a radio flyer wagon.


----------

